# [Erfahrungsbericht] Active Key AK-100-PW-B/24 - Kassentastatur



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (6. März 2013)

*Kassentastatur AK-100-PW24 PS2*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Vorwort*
*Grundmaße Chassis*
*Verarbeitung*
*Ergonomie und Haptik*
*Tastenanschlag, Switche, **Kappen*
*Andwendungsgebiet*
*Wer das Teil (nicht) braucht*




*Vorwort*


 Die AK-100 ist eine frei programmierbare, mechanische Tastatur, welche 26 Tasten zur Verfügung hat. Aufsteckbare, transparente Kappen ermöglichen es dem Anwender Symbole für seine jeweilige Taste selbst du entwerfen und können schnell und problemlos getauscht werden falls erforderlich. Die Tastatur wird mit einer CD geliefert auf welcher sich die Software zum Belegen befindet sowie Treiber für verschiedene Betriebssysteme. Hierauf werde ich im weiteren Verlauf noch eingehen.
 Das Brett wurde nicht für den Consumer Markt entwickelt, was hinsichtlich Aufmachung und Design schnell ersichtlich wird. Allerdings finde ich ist die AK-100 auch für normale Anwender einen Blick wert und bietet zahlreiche Einsatzmöglichkeiten für den Hausgebrauch. Im Folgenden ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht meinerseits.


*Grundmaße 
*

Chassis


 Breite: 10,5 cm
 Höhe: 3,5 cm (höchste) 1,5 cm (tiefste)
 Tiefe: 17,5 cm


Tastenfeld


 Breite: 7,5 cm
 Tiefe: 11,5 cm


 Wie immer gilt, mein Lineal ist nicht das Urmeter.



*Verarbeitung*


 Das Gehäuse besteht aus aufgerautem Plastik welches durch die abgerundeten Ecken haptisch angenehm in der Hand liegt. Die Gehäuseteile sind passgenau aufeinandergesetzt, Spalten sind nicht erkennbar. Wird das Gehäue gedrückt verbiegt sich nichts, kein Knarzen ist zu hören. Beim Drücken der Tasten hört man keinen Nachhall oder anderweitige Töne welche vom Gehäuse her kommen. Ich würde das Gehäuse als solide einstufen.


*Ergonomie und Haptik*


 Ein Kriterium worüber sich streiten lässt. Wie bereits erwähnt, wurde sie als Kassentastatur konzipiert, deshalb liegt das Augenmerk hierbei nicht wie etwa bei einem Nostromo Gamepad auf der Bequemheit der Handauflage oder auf blinkendem Cyberkram. Das Teil ist zum Tippen gedacht und nicht für Ergonomiefreaks. Sieht man sich den Querschnitt an, wird schnell deutlich, hier liegt ein einfach gehaltener Keil vor, welcher programmierbare Tasten hat. Mehr nicht. Aber auch nicht weniger. Die Tastatur lässt sich nicht weiter schrägstellen, Gumminoppen auf der Rückseite verhindern solide ein verrutschen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Tastenanschlag, Switche, Kappen*


 Verbaut wurden meines Wissen nach Cherry MX-Black Switche, allerdings nicht ganz herkömliche. Bei der hier vorliegenden Variante lassen sich die Keycaps nämlich nicht wie bei anderen mechanischen Brettern herauslösen und etwa mit anderen Tasten tauschen. Die Besonderheit der hier verbauten Caps sind die tauschbaren, transparenten Kappen welche eine Individualisierung der Tastatur bieten. Wer im Kindergarten mit der Scheere umgehen gelernt hat, hat einen Vorteil. Ich habe für meine Symbole mattes, 145g/m² starkes, Photopapier verwendet. Trotz der Dicke lies sich das jeweilige zurechtgeschnittene Icon gut in die Kappe integrieren und schließlich aufstecken. Hat man einmal ein passendes Icon zurechtgeschnitten und in die Kappe eingefügt lässt es sich nur wieder schwer herausfummeln. Mit einem Skalpell und der nötigen Vorsicht ist das allerdings problemlos möglich, es besteht aber die Gefahr die Kappe von unten her zu zerkratzen. Wenn man dünneres Papier nehmen würde, könnte es möglicherweise auch mit der Hand funktionieren ohne das ausgedruckte Icon zu zerknüllen, allerdings habe ich derlei feinmotorische Hürden gar nicht erst versucht. Der Anschlag ist soweit ich das beurteilen kann auf allen Tasten gleich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PS2, USB, Software*


 Die AK-100 gibt es in zwei verschiedenen Ausführungen, ich besitze eine PS2 Variante, kann also nur davon berichten. Ein Manko war herbei leider die Belegung der einzelnen Tasten da ich ein 64bit Betriebssystem habe. Dem Datenblatt zufolge ist die Programmierung der 24 Tasten nur bei der USB Variante mit 64bit und 32bit Betriebssystemen möglich. Abhilfe hat mir dann mein alter Windows 2000 Laptop gebracht, allerdings wollte hier der Treiber nicht gleich. Das ganze lies sich dann aber schnell und simpel über das beigefügte Hilfe Pdf lösen. Das war tatsächlich einen Blick wert, da hier nicht nur das Installieren des korrekten Treibers bei älteren Betriebssystemen erklärt wird, sondern auch die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten einzelne Tastenfolgen in die Tastatur zu schießen. Ausdrücklich ein Lob an den Hersteller, gut Dokumentiert und hilfreich war was ich vorfand. Wird eine fertige Konfiguration schließlich in die Tastatur geladen bleibt diese auch darinnen wenn man die Tastatur wieder abstöpselt und möglicherweise an einem anderen PC verwendet. Sicherlich ein Vorteil für Linuxer. Wer sich übrigens wundert über den schönen Piep, welcher jede Eingabe des Benutzers quitiert, sollte noch einmal erinnert werden, es ist eine Kassentastatur. Allerdings lässt sich dieser harmonische Kammerton auch abschalten und das Gefühl in einem Supermarkt an der Kasse zu stehen lässt sich somit auch beseitigen. Nachdem nun meine Konfiguration fest in der Tastatur sitz, kann fortan jeder PC, welcher einen PS2 Anschluß hat (wie gesagt, ich habe diese Version), von mir mit der AK-100 unsicher gemacht werden, eine Installation von Treibern ist dann nicht mehr nötig. So wie ich es verstehe simuliert die Tastatur die eingespeicherten Zeichenfolgen wie eine echte Tastatur und benötigt keine sich einnistenden Nervprogramme, welche meine Taskleiste zumüllen. Wenn es das mal im Gamingbereich gäbe. Ach übrigens, die Tastatur funktioniert auch wenn man offline ist, nicht das noch jemand auf die Idee kommt die Konfiguration in einer sogenannten "Cloud" zu speichern. Wirklich fortschrittlich, funktionabel und gut durchdacht das Teil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Andwendungsgebiet(e)*


 Die freie Programmierbarkeit lässt die Tastatur für viele denkbare Szenarien geeignet erscheinen. Ich habe mir gedacht ich lege mir mal wichtige Funktionen für Photoshop auf die Tastatur um meinen Workflow beim Bearbeiten der Bilder vielleicht ein wenig zu beschleunigen. Aktuell sind jedoch nur simple Tastenkürzel vertreten, welche es eigentlich nicht wert sind eine eigene Tastatur dafür anzuschaffen. Allerdings wird für die Zukunft sicherlich noch das ein odere andere Makro hinzukommen und schließlich vielleicht die wichtigsten Schritte von Lightroom (Raw-Fotobearbeitung) bis hinzu Photoshop vertreten sein.


*Wer das Teil (nicht) braucht*


 Anwender, welche Geräte kaufen die sie lediglich anstöpseln müssen und dann gleich loslegen können sind sicherlich bei der AK-100 falsch aufgehoben. Der Aufwand sich ein Layout zu überlegen und möglicherweise in Zukunf wieder zu ändern, Icons zu Designen und Auszuschneiden, Makros aufzunehmen und dergleichen mehr benötigen Zeit und Muse. Es gibt mittlerweile für so ziemlich jeden Spezialfall, ob nun Flugsimulatoren, Photoshop oder Videoschnitt, spezialisierte Bretter die eigentlich schon ziemlich viel abdecken was das Herz begehrt. Wer sich allerdings mal Gedanken darüber macht ob Tastenbelegungen von bereits fertig designten Tastaturen für wirklich jeden Anwender sinnig konzipiert sind oder ob die dort verwendeten Icons einen Wiedererkennungswert mit dem jeweils zugehörigen Programm haben, sei dahingestellt. Viele Tastaturen sehen chique aus und haben toll gestaltete Symbole auf ihren Caps, ob diese jedoch aus lernpsychologischer Sicht wirklich einen geringen Lernaufwand haben, möchte ich bezweifeln. Die AK-100 bietet hierbei die völlige Individualisierung von der Belegung bis zum verwendeten Tastensymbol. Ich selbst stehe dem Brett noch neutral aber aufgeschlossen gegenüber, da ich es geschenkt bekommen habe (danke hier noch mal an Merkijan!), allerdings habe ich auch Zeit und Muse mir Gedanken über Spielereien zu machen, die mir im Endeffekt das Leben erleichtern. Ich bemerke so langsam das Potential der 24 frei belegbaren Tasten und werde sie sicherlich in Zukunft auf meinem Schreibtisch zwischen Maus, Tastatur und Grafiktablett einreihen. Da sie ein mechanisches Innenleben aufweist, wird sie sicherlich noch länger ihre Dienste tun und erscheint mir gleich noch eine Spur sympathischer.


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (6. März 2013)

*AW: [Efrfahrungsbericht] Active Key AK-100-PW-B/24 - Kassentastatur*

etwaiger Platzhalter.


----------



## Superwip (6. März 2013)

Sieht ja ganz nett aus...

Der Nachteil der PS/2 Variante ist aber offensichtlich natürlich das ein normaler PC maximal 2 PS/2s hat...

Quelle und Preis?


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (6. März 2013)

Bei mir ist lediglich nur ein PS2 verbaut, allerdings sind meine anderen Eingabegeräte alle per USB, weshalb der Nachteil bei mir nicht gegeben ist.
Wenn ich aber auf mein neues Notebook wechseln möchte wird es schwierig, dann brauch ich einen aktiven PS2 zu USB Konverter. Natürlich nicht unmöglich, aber ich denke die USB Variante wäre eigentlich sinnvoller für "moderne" PCs. Da ich das Ding geschenkt bekommen habe, weiß ich nicht genau woher und wieviel, allerdings gibt es hier einen Shop vom Hersteller:

Frei Programmierbarer Nummernblock / Kassentastatur mit 24 Tasten - Active Key Online Shop


----------



## gh0st76 (6. März 2013)

Active Key.  Da hab ich damals meine 82er Déck gekauft. Schade das die den Verkauf eingestellt haben. Aber war wohl zu teuer wenn man extra für Deutschland das Layout anfertigen lässt.


----------



## merkijan (6. März 2013)

Ja, ich hab sie direkt bei Active Key gekauft - die ging weiter an Hobbit, da ich auf die USB-Variante umgestiegen bin 

(und nachdem er bei unseren leider seltenen LANs mittlerweile mit gefühlten 27 Tastaturen/Gamepads/Makrotastaturen auftaucht, dachte ich mir, dass er die hier auch noch sinnvoll nutzen kann...)


----------



## gh0st76 (6. März 2013)

Active Key ist auch ein feiner Laden wenn man mal was ausgefalleneres sucht wie die Polizeiwagen Tastaturen oder die Krankenhaus Teile die dann Spritzwassergeschützt sind.


----------



## Superwip (7. März 2013)

Jo, der Shop ist interressant. Ich sehe dort auch unter anderem zum erstem Mal mechanische Tastaturen die explizit spritzwassergeschützt sind.


----------



## altgofur (8. Mai 2013)

Wird die USB-Version as HID erkannt, so dass man sie auch mit Autohotkey programmieren kann?


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (16. Mai 2013)

Mh gute Frage, ich könnte es mir vorstellen- aber da ich nur die PS2 Version habe weiß ich das nicht.
Schreib doch mal den Merkijan an, der hat noch die USB Variante daheim, ggf. hat er die schon mal ausprobiert und weiß genaueres.
Falls du was rauskriegst, kannst dich ja hier noch melden


----------



## Superwip (17. Mai 2013)

Wobei die beigelegte Makrosoftware wohl schon recht mächtig ist; ich würde auf jeden Fall zur USB Version greifen, alleine weil man ja maximal eine PS/2 Tastatur haben kann und die Tastatur wohl keinen vollwertigen Ersatz für eine richtige Tastatur darstellt.


----------



## altgofur (17. Mai 2013)

Dachte ich mir auch. Und wahrscheinlich auch die bessere Alternative zu einer G600 oder einer Naga.


----------

